# Misting system!



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok i am going to moan!!:-x I just ordered a lucky reptile misting system for my chams, and i just got it out of the box and it has no timer with it!! Now for £100 you would think it would have a timer, well thats the only reason i brought it, so it would spray every few hours without me having to fiddle about with it. Instead you have to do it manually how crappy!!:bash: I am going to maplins to buy a timer which is like another tenner which is agging!! 

Anyway thought i would moan and let anyone else out there know, that if you are buying the misting system for the same reason that i did, be prepared you will need your own seprate timer!!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

they make a humidity controller to go with the system that 60 quid,if you set it to 90% humidity,thats what it will keep it at.expensive but worth it for a rep that requires a constant humidity


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

what humidity is best for a yemen chameleon? where would be best for me to keep it at?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

about 70%


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

thank you, im setting it all up now, so that has sorted that bit out.. Just watching the boyfriend do the installing lol: victory:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

i know this is not helpful but you really didn't need one!

misting systems are great when you have a lot of chams/reps that need misting but for one viv live plants and spraying once or twice a day with warm water will do the job.

in fact too high humidity is a bad thing so be careful you are not making it too humid as it can lead to respitory infections/fungal infections and mold growth..remember yemens are from hot relatively dry areas and a humidity of 60% will do them....


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> i know this is not helpful but you really didn't need one!
> 
> misting systems are great when you have a lot of chams/reps that need misting but for one viv live plants and spraying once or twice a day with warm water will do the job.
> 
> in fact too high humidity is a bad thing so be careful you are not making it too humid as it can lead to respitory infections/fungal infections and mold growth..remember yemens are from hot relatively dry areas and a humidity of 60% will do them....


i really got it because i can not garrentee that i can come home in the afternoon, to spray them so it was more for peace of mind. I have taken a glass panel out at the bottom of the viv and replaced it with mesh so the air can get in. I havent got it working yet, been a nightmare put it in and turned it on, it leaked everywhere lol, Do you know of anywhere i could get somthing to put on there to stop humidity rising? mike mc said they did a humidity controller to go with it, but its £60, wondered if there was anything cheaper.. obviously if not then i will have to buy that.


----------



## Rob Lane (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a lucky reptile mister. The instructions say they should only be run for a few minutes at a time and should not be run without at least an hours break in between mistings. I use a timer which works fine. If you use a humidity sensor it might burn out the motor if it runs the mister too much.

regards

Rob


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

long as you only set it to spray once/twice a day then it should be ok.

all my yemens only get sprayed once a day. they get a good spray in the morning and that is it. people think humidity needs to be constant but often it doesn't. not with yemens anyways...:smile:


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

hope it works out for you, I think I will stick to spraying for now.lol: victory:


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

well its still not set up properly, i do tend to panick about my animals and buy things that i probly do not need, but i want to try and make it as natural as possible for them.. thanks for all your help.: victory:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know this is old but wondered if I could have this plugged in to a timer on the wall...(like one you might use with a lamp when you go in holiday)? I am using one of these for my light box and it is great cause if I am out for longer than expected it will turn off itself...I want the same for the misting system....I would set it to go off three times a day as I think that would suffice. It is for when I go in holiday for a week and this is why I dont want to splash out on the timer thing that goes with it if I dont have too.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone?


----------

